# Eclipse + libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0:



## thegoatboy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi there

I am new to freebsd, so please bear with me...

i am trying to run some software that uses eclipse, but whenever I try to run the file or eclipse I keep getting the error: 


```
error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot 
open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

I have searched for the file and it is present here:

/usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

Can anyone advise me on why the eclipse build is not picking up this file?

Thanks in advance

tgb


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 7, 2009)

Does it actually show up in the output of [cmd=]ldconfig -r | grep libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0[/cmd]?

If not, run [cmd=]ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib[/cmd] and/or [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/ldconfig restart[/cmd].


----------



## thegoatboy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

if I run [cmd=]ldconfig -r | grep libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0[/cmd] I get:



```
198:-lgtk-x11-2.0.0 => /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 7, 2009)

Can you run ldd(1) against the eclipse program (I have no idea whether it's a binary somewhere)?


----------



## ale (Oct 7, 2009)

How did you got eclipse?


----------



## thegoatboy (Oct 8, 2009)

the output of ldd eclipse is:


```
libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => not found
        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => not found
        libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0x2806c000)
        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => not found
        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x280ac000)
        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x280c4000)
        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x280ca000)
        libglib-2.0.so.0 => /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x28227000)
        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x2804b000)
```

I have eclipse installed on another part of the system, which works correctly, but I have another program which needs to run eclipse to work. this is where the problem occurs


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

So it can't find any libs installed by ports. Try [cmd=]ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib[/cmd] and run ldd again. I do wonder where all the libs it _can_ find got to where they are now (/lib), because I have _none_ of them myself. To echo ale: where did eclipse come from, and how was it installed?


----------



## thegoatboy (Oct 8, 2009)

I managed to get it to work by upgrading to linux_base-f10 and installing /usr/ports/x11-toolset/linux-f10-gtk2

thanks for all the help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh right,  it's a _Linux_ version, so the path was /usr/compat/linux/lib/, not /lib .. Wouldn't have hurt to mention that


----------



## ale (Oct 8, 2009)

That's why I was asking...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

That's why I echo'ed you in post #7, ale ...


----------

